# My Garden



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

WOO HOO FIRST HARVEST!!!

ashappard you might enjoy this

SHAAA BAMMM!!
LOOK AT ALL THAT CHEDDAR!! (i mean lettuce)









*BAMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!* KICK IT UP A KNOTCH!!!! add cheekin and you have cheekin salad









ill take pictures of my entire garden tomorrow


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

sorrry about my cluttered porch i just had new sod laid.

there is my garden
i got green zuchinnie (sp?) 6 varieties of tomatoes. 6 green bell pepper plants and some white globe onions growing.

then thats my first tomato harvest of yellow tomotoes (very yummy)

and thats my second garden meal

Recipe:
chop veggie
add olive oil
add spice
then cook 
then eat


----------



## whitehair (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like a very nice harvest


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice double, we have 30+ tomato plants, 20+ mixed lettuce which is going to seed. Hopefully we'll get another harvest in.
A bunch of onions and garlic we'll harvest in the fall, 40+ peppers plants about 3 feet tall now. A few basils... thats really about it.


----------

